
Given Tablets, No Teachers: Ethiopian Children Teach Themselves - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/506466/given-tablets-but-no-teachers-ethiopian-children-teach-themselves/
======
void-star
Good to hear news from OLPC. This is an interesting piece, if a little
'fluff'y.

